# 5 Houseplants That Clean Your Air



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2009)

> *Econundrum: 5 Houseplants That Clean Your Air*
> 
> &#8212; By Kiera Butler | Mon November 16, 2009 2:55 AM PST
> 
> ...


Putting these plants into your home and dojo might do a world of good against all that bad pollution that is out there... 

This is from one of the comments (edited) Those plants might be good for absorbing certain airborne chemicals, but none of them are especially easy to maintain. They all need a fair amount of light, and none of them can be just "plopped down" and ignored. The purple waffle in particular is difficult to keep in good condition for very long and many sources don't recommend them as houseplants.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 17, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Putting these plants into your home and dojo might do a world of good against all that bad pollution that is out there...
> 
> This is from one of the comments (edited) Those plants might be good for absorbing certain airborne chemicals, but none of them are especially easy to maintain. They all need a fair amount of light, and none of them can be just "plopped down" and ignored. The purple waffle in particular is difficult to keep in good condition for very long and many sources don't recommend them as houseplants.




Too bad I tend to kill houseplants, no matter how *hardy* they are.


----------

